# figli



## Old Lilith (15 Novembre 2006)

rieccomi a voi...penso mi dovrete sopportare per parecchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





allora argomento bimbi:

per rispondere a P/R: 
fino ad ora non ho mai vietato al padre di incontrare il figlio...diciamo che il papà è stato molto ma molto saltuario e opportunista..spiego: lui avrebbe voluto vedere il bimbo in casa mia (ex nostra) mentre io ero là...con tutte le comodità del caso e magari con un caffettuccio offerto dalla mamma...
per me questa è una situazione intollerabile specie se il citato individuo non perde occasione per controllarmi subdolamente e buttare li frasine tipo: lui al bimbo: domani vieni a passeggio con papà e andiamo a conquistare un pò di femmine che dici??
oppure: caro ma sei bellissimo, in questo hai preso solo da papà...etc...etc continuando su questo tenore...e il mio limite di sopportazione è arrivato a colmarsi

nonostante tutto non ho mai messo divieti, nè orari nè giorni: ho semplicemente detto a lui di poter vedere il bimbo quando voleva previa telefonata alla nonna (mia mamma) visto che sta con lei ,e se possibile farlo durante le mie ore di lavoro (lui ha turni che gli permettono orari molto flessibili)
ora il punto è: posso cercare di stabilire delle regole (concordarle almeno) di modo che il piccolo continui ad aver le sue abitudini visto che è tanto piccolo??
per es. posso evitare di farlo dormire fuori visto che fin'ora l'ha fatto raramente??
sto temendo il Natale perchè non so come ci si deve regolare..tenete presente che lui a suo dire sta dalla mamma (a circa 60km da Na), e temo (perchè l'ho constatato durante il periodo in cui stavo in ospedale e l'avevo affidato ai nonni paterni) che lo molli lì e se ne vada per i c...i suoi allegramente...cosa posso fare???
non voglio strumentalizzare il mio bambino per nessun motivo al mondo, ma  non vorrei nemmeno che venga usato dal padre solo per dare una byuona immagine di se (ci tiene molto ad apparire integerrimo lui!!!)

lilith


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2006)

*..era quello che intendevo*

Personalmente non ho questi problemi perché i figli sono maggiorenni e lui è stato un buon padre..meno rigido di quel che avrebbero avuto bisogno ma buono..e loro ci tengono..
Ricordo quel che hai detto della situazione...ma se è difficile far essere il partner il tipo di genitore che vorremmo che fosse vivendo insieme ..figurati da separati!!
Chiaramente non sarà il padre che vorresti tu ..anche perché interpreterai ogni sua frase con il rancore inevitabile ..tutti dicono hai preso da me e questo viene accolto da una risata ..non fanno danni..
Il fatto che il padre è lui e di quel padre tuo figlio ha diritto ..fosse anche uno che lo molla dai nonni ..del resto per lavoro anche tu lo lasci ai tuoi.. Meglio: sarà un bambino con tante persone che gli vogliono bene e tante sicurezze..
Non devi pensare di giudicarlo o limitargli i contatti..anche se puoi farlo per legge. Fai in modo che lui garantisca il minimo per legge..ma non ostacolarlo se vuole dar di più ..come vuole lui e non tu..sempre nel rispetto del bambino.
Stai attenta ...non fare in modo che il tuo rancore crei problemi a tuo figlio..
So che temi di vedere in ttuo figlio gli aspetti di lui che non apprezzi..ma abbi fiducia in tuo figlio..sei comunque tu il suo punto di riferimento centrale..tranquilla..anche nelle condizioni ideali (per molto tempo sono stata in condizioni "invidiabili") si hanno dubbi


----------



## Old Lilith (16 Novembre 2006)

*ecco*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Personalmente non ho questi problemi perché i figli sono maggiorenni e lui è stato un buon padre..meno rigido di quel che avrebbero avuto bisogno ma buono..e loro ci tengono..
> Ricordo quel che hai detto della situazione...ma se è difficile far essere il partner il tipo di genitore che vorremmo che fosse vivendo insieme ..figurati da separati!!
> *appunto...questi sono i miei timori...*
> Chiaramente non sarà il padre che vorresti tu ..anche perché interpreterai ogni sua frase con il rancore inevitabile ..tutti dicono hai preso da me e questo viene accolto da una risata ..non fanno danni..
> ...


*lo so P/R e grazie per il sostegno, sto cercando di fare del mio meglio per non penalizzare il bimbo, solo non posso accettare (almeno per il momento) che lui venga a casa quando gli pare (anche alle 9/10 di sera per es) e con tutta comodità si goda un pò il bimbo...in realtà questo è quello che vuole: prendersi il meglio e lasciare a me (come del resto ha sempre fatto) tutte le incombenze della crescita di un bimbo...il solito opportunista bambino a sua volta..*

*che dire, speriamo bene...*
*oggi per es. mia madre gli ha portato un pò il piccolo (dopo tutta una serie di sms suoi di richiesta con tono lacrimevole, e con tanto di scuse per me) e domani lo rivedrà ancora nel pomeriggio mentre sono al lavoro*


----------



## Old Compos mentis (17 Novembre 2006)

Il classico paparino che sta col bimbo due orette la sera a giocare con i pupazzetti, che lo porta al parco per il gelatino, che gli porta la macchinina nuova per il compleanno. E si fa voler bene a suon di regali, a giocare insieme quel poco che basta.
E tu la mamma che deve fargli l'iniezione se non sta bene, che lo fa andare a scuola la mattina, che deve portarlo dal dentista per la carietta da troppi dolciumi, che gli fa un rimprovero se si è sfracellato a terra perché correva troppo sulla bicicletta.
Crescere un bambino è tante cose, tanti problemi, tante gioie, tante incombenze. Un padre non so fino a che punto possa essere definito tale quando la sua partecipazione alla vita del figlio si limiti a giochicchiare ogni tanto per due orette e comprargli lo zucchero filato alla bancarella delle marionette.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2006)

*beh..*



			
				Compos mentis ha detto:
			
		

> Il classico paparino che sta col bimbo due orette la sera a giocare con i pupazzetti, che lo porta al parco per il gelatino, che gli porta la macchinina nuova per il compleanno. E si fa voler bene a suon di regali, a giocare insieme quel poco che basta.
> E tu la mamma che deve fargli l'iniezione se non sta bene, che lo fa andare a scuola la mattina, che deve portarlo dal dentista per la carietta da troppi dolciumi, che gli fa un rimprovero se si è sfracellato a terra perché correva troppo sulla bicicletta.
> Crescere un bambino è tante cose, tanti problemi, tante gioie, tante incombenze. Un padre non so fino a che punto possa essere definito tale quando la sua partecipazione alla vita del figlio si limiti a giochicchiare ogni tanto per due orette e comprargli lo zucchero filato alla bancarella delle marionette.


..anche quando si vive insieme ..non è detto che faccia di più...
comunque meglio quello di niente...
Credo che il risentimento e il rancore della moglie siano più che comprensibili..e se poi la maggior responsabilità della separazione è di lui ..sono ancora più comprensibili e sacrosanti..MA anche la posizione di genitore fuori casa è molto difficile.
Una mia amica si è recentemente separata ed è andata lei fuori casa ..dato che ha dovuto lasciare la casa al marito ..per tanti motivi pratici...e non ha voluto creare problemi di adattamento ai figli..e, benché i figli siano adolescenti, ha notevoli problemi a gestire i rapporti che sono più "naturali" e significativi nella quotidianeità..
A volte si sente parlare di diritto alla genitorialità..ma è più opportuno, forse, tener conto del diritto dei figli ad avere due genitori..


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2006)

*Lilith*

Devi farti andare bene anche quello che al momento ti pare inaccettabile. Lui ha dei diritti e se li condivide con i suoi genitori, poco male, si tratta di brevi periodi che la legge gli concede e opporsi creerebbe più contrasti al bambino.
Tra l'altro questo bambino dovrà pure crescere e adesso, mi pare che dopo i 12/14 anni anche lui possa esprimere pareri al giudice. Tu agevola ogni sua situazione e tampona dove puoi, presto sarà lui stesso a vedere chi e come sia il padre e saprà anche come hai cercato di salvaguardare al massimo la sua serenità!
E' la sola strada, e anche se spiacevole, è a garanzia del bambino.
Bruja


----------

